# Underestimated



## 369 Bants (May 14, 2020)

Washed and waxed, she has come of age !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF, but someones nicked your TT. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## skella45 (Oct 30, 2019)

Washed into the void :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome we need pictures


----------



## Grandmaster B (May 13, 2020)

...and corroded away :roll: :lol:


----------

